
Sky and Telescope to Be Auctioned Off - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/science/astronomy-magazine-telescope.html
======
Finnucane
My first job in publishing was for S&T. In those days the pay was a little
better than Overbye got; Charlie Federer had retired and the staff were
running it for themselves. We were still working out of what had been
Charlie's house. My office was the kitchen.

